# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  یوال از تکنولوژی شبکه ,atm ..

## lida

1- یکی از معایب شبکه های انتشاری برخورد میباشد.فرض کنید زمان بر n قطعه تقسیم شده باسد وهر کامپیوتر تلاش به استفاده از کانال مشترک را در هنگام زمانی با احتمال p  انجام مسدهد . در چه صورتی از گامهای زمانی برخورد رخ میدهد؟

2-در بیشتر شبکه ها لایه ارتباط داده کترل خطای انتفال را با تقاضای ارسال مجدد مدیریت مسکند. اگر ازack  برای کنترل جریان استفاده شود و احتمال خراب شدن بسته ها p باشد با فرض خراب نشدن بسته های ack  متویط تعداد دفعات ارسال مجدد برای هر بسته داده چه قدر است؟
3-یک پشته پروتکل شامل د لایه است. هر لایه   سرآیند h بایتی را برای ارسال بسته به لایهء پائینی ان بسته  اضافه میکند . اگر لایه application بسته های با طول  m بایتی بسازیم. چه درصدی از پهنای باند شبکه برای سرایند ها هدر می رود؟

4- چرا ATM  از سلولهای با طول ثابت استفاده می کند؟

thanks for attention

----------


## a.joolaie

من فکر میکنم سوال شما بد ترجمه شده سعی کنید کلمات اصلی را ترجمه نکنید تا دیگران و اساتید متوجه سوال شما  بشوند

----------

